# teethwhitening.ie



## Erasure (3 Jul 2007)

I came across the above website and it looks pretty good with some testimonials as to how good the at home tooth whitening product the site is selling actually is.  Anyone any experience of this product and the site?


----------



## seriams (3 Jul 2007)

Hi,
Haven't seen the site but was at Toys for big boys last year and there was lady selling tooth whitening strips that sit on your on your teeth and a fizzing action breaks down the food etc. She gave me a sample and it was excellent but my guess is if dentists aren't promoting it, theres a reason. I'd imagine the cleaning agent is highly concentrated and I wouldn't imagine it being too good for you. I'd investigate more before putting anything near your teeth.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2007)

Why not ask your dentist for advice?


----------



## woods (3 Jul 2007)

It may whiten your teeth but do a lot of harm to the rest of your body. Be carefull what chemicals you put in to your mouth.
There is no point in having white teeth and rotten insides.
Maybe you should try this instead.
Shortcut to: http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/oil_pulling.html


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2007)

I'd be wary of taking for granted what a site publicising [broken link removed] has to say on these matters.


----------



## vontrapp (3 Jul 2007)

seriams said:


> my guess is if dentists aren't promoting it, theres a reason


That they're promoting the products that they sell themselves? My dentist is trying to get me to spend €200 on a mould that matches my teeth and €40 a time for a set of refills for said mould. Have been buying Crest and Duane Reade dental strips off ebay for 6 months or so and am very happy with the results.


----------



## catherined61 (3 Jul 2007)

I bought a 14 day dental whitening system for $20 in the states and am using them at the moment. You basically put a strip onto your top and bottom teeth which sticks onto your teeth with a stick down stick bit for the inner teeth. Leave them on for 30 minutes. Quite pleasant feeling. Half way through and my teeth are definitely whiter. My dentist had told me that some can do damage and that the problem with clinics is that they are a business and their priority is to get the wow factor and dont really care about long issue in relation to ones teeth. They admitted that they would take longer as they dont use as much bleach as the wow clinics. That explanation is plausible. The dentist suggested that I do a course of take home strips as opposed to the clinics. I know a number of people who have seethru teeth which go red after a glass of wine - not a pretty site.


----------



## golfpaul (4 Jul 2007)

I mentioned in a thread here before that you can get a mould made in a dental lab in the states plus a carbamide peroxide gel from an ebay store, Z whitening, for about 70-80 euro all in. This is what an irish dentist will charge 300-400 euro for. I would recommend getting a check up before hand to make sure there are no cavities/issues before hand. You will be get everything you need in a pack; putty to make the mould for your teeth (which is then sent back to the dental lab and you will receive your custom whitening trays within 10 days), full instructions, and a choice of either generic whitening gels or the brand names such as opalescense, zoom or night white. There are probably others on ebay but I have used this store in the past as it has 99.8% positive feedback and has sold nearly 9000 products. You can also ask the seller questions about whitening. I am not affiliated with this store in any way just wanted people to know whats out there as I have seen the crazy prices out there.


----------



## ajapale (11 May 2009)

We dont discuss medical issues on AAM. 

This includes medical and dental cosmetic procedures.

aj
moderator


----------

